# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Roof extenda - rafter fixing only?

## Danos

Hi  Roof Extenda Bracket - Roof Extenda Pty Ltd 
Can the roof extendas be fixed to the rafter only or do they have to be fixed to the rafter and wall top plate?   
They will be supporting a roof over a deck and to access the top plate i have to travel up the roof somewhat.  It would look neater closer to the guttering. 
Thanks
Dane

----------


## r3nov8or

roof loads must take the most direct path to ground (going up the rafter first isn't)

----------


## Moondog55

Do you mean on the cantilevered side of a rafter?/ That's a NO GO as said, but they are very easy to fit, just measure 3 times & cut once

----------


## ringtail

I dunno guys. Ive seen bulk nasty skillions attached to a pole plate thats nailed straight to the fascia. And while I will never do it that way because it looks poxy, it is quite acceptable provided the rafter section is adequate, the tails are not too long, the fascia is attatched to the rafters properly and its a tin roof or lighter - although solar span fix to the fascia with their C purlin. I would use the extendas as advised above.

----------


## Moondog55

It is just that the engineering drawings and load ratings that come with the roof extendas are only true if fixed to the top plate. 
Any other way of using them would need to an engineer to calculate the wind load stuff I guess.
The brackets are very strong but I was under the impression that wind load was multiplied when attached to a cantilever. It is uplift resistance that's important according to the information that comes with the brackets not the static down forces 
Personally I like the look of a fly-over roof and I'd hate to loose my house roof in a big gust of wind because I didn't follow the instructions

----------


## ringtail

Totally agree

----------


## stevoh741

rafter and top plate definately

----------


## drmc

> ... just measure 3 times & cut once

  I usually get 3 different measurements so I just average them. Almost always works!

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  except for drmc  :Wink:  the roof extenda takes down loads through the plate down through the wall and resists uplift too. As said neither are trivial forces - the instructions are not given as 'guides' that you can take or leave, if they are not installed correctly you'll have weeks, months or even years of trouble free use - then you won't!  :Redface:  You can get advice on other options for situations are not suited to the plain jane install - just will cost you a bit of time and money. Your house costs thousands, don't let short term cash flow take away good practice.

----------


## grechy12

Im considering using these myself, however my house is steel frame.  All my rafters/truss's are only 20/30mm thick ( i think, i need to go measure).   Are these extenda brackets useable for steel frame homes?

----------

